# Problème avec XBMC sur l'apple TV 2



## dieu le père (6 Février 2011)

voila
après avoir lutté, pour jailbreaker cette apple tv et pour y installer XBMC j'ai constater un bogue et je voudrai savoir si je suis le seul ou si il y a une solution pour y remédier

quand je souhaite accéder a ma bibliothèque vidéo (les film) l'application plante au bout de environ 1 min, alors que sa ne le fais pas avec les série TV, ni les musiques
pour info, j'ai pour 300GO de film dont des film qui fond 2.6GO
est-ce que la taille du dossier peut avoir un rapport ?

ensuite les images sont longue a charger est-ce normal ?

merci énormément de votre aide


----------



## Tkotm (8 Février 2011)

Quelle version de XBMC tu utilises ?

Pour le problème de plantage pendant le scan, j'ai eu aussi systématiquement sur un gros dossier.
Depuis j'ai changé de système de stockage de ma librairie (j'ai opté pour la version MySQL) et je n'ai plus de problème.

Pour la lenteur, je te confirme que, par exemple, le premier affichage d'un FanArt est "lent" pour moi aussi. Par contre pour le reste c'est assez réactif sans être pour autant aussi rapide que la version mac.
A savoir qu'un des devs de XBMC a justement répondu sur les problèmes de lenteur ce matin. Mais c'était plus pour les lenteurs dans le menu. (En gros et pour faire simple, il explique que le code a été fait dans un contexte ou le CPU est illimité, et donc en cas de CPU assez limité, ca rame).


----------

